# تميزي بتقديم المكسراااااااات



## مناسبات2010 (27 أغسطس 2010)

طريقة جديدة لتقديم المكسرات 


العلب متوفرة بالوان مختلفة وسعرها مع التعبئة 3 ريال

اليكم الصور 














انا من الرياض 

والتوصيل عبر الزاجل او البريد 10 ريال


----------

